

Secret to Elephants' Thundering Calls Discovered - daegloe
http://news.yahoo.com/secret-elephants-thundering-calls-discovered-180931515.html

======
vm
So elephants can hear sounds at frequencies that humans can't. This seems like
the most obvious explanation of why elephants ran to higher ground before the
Thai tsunami.

Does anyone have authoritative insight on the topic?

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/01/0104_050104_...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/01/0104_050104_tsunami_animals.html)

